# AOKP vs. GummyNex ?



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

OK guys, I've had my GNex since release day and have been enjoying stock ICS, but now I'm ready to get back to the modding 

I've got my rom choice narrowed down to AOKP and GummyNex, but having a hard time deciding. I know, I know... _"try them both out and see which one you like"_ is always the answer I would give, but I'm just looking for some basic feedback, differences, and personal experiences of both.

I'll be unlocking and rooting in a few, so I'll be ready to flash my first GNex rom in a bit.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I tried both and AOKP did it for me. Everyone is different though. I felt it was smoother and I used to be a huge fan of LibertyROM on my DX which is the same people as Gummynex I believe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

TeeX said:


> _"try them both out and see which one you like"_


This.

Personally, I like them both.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

There both really good, AOKP right now has more customization but GummyNex seems to last longer. They are both really *Good* roms you really need to try them both and see wich fits your needs.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've used both of these majority of time on my gnex and ive found I love aokp's notification toggles better so I am sticking with it. Like everyone said try them both for yourself and then decide 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I was flashing between Codename and AOKP but cut codename out as it made my earpiece quiet. I got worse battery life than I ever have before on it so I'm flashing gummy right now. The only settings in AOKP I use are the nav bar ones so it doesn't even matter. I was on Gummy right when the 4.0.3 roms came out, you like 0.0.3 builds. I loved it then.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I've tried both with franco's kernel 14.4... Gummy seems more stable (compared to aokp nightlies) and seems to be smoother all around (transitions & opening stuff up). AOKP has some really nice mods & is very customizable. It's a tough choice, but i keep going back to gummy, as they slowly integrate new mods. At least they make sure they are stable & if they aren't, they are quick to release a patched build. I also haven't had to wipe data for nearly a month on gummy with each new release. I'm not sure if it's the same way for aokp or not.

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> ... with franco's kernel 14.4 ... It's a tough choice, but i keep going back to gummy...


Same here. I've tried most but always end up back on Gummy.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

The customization and rom control makes aokp stand out to me. I've been using it exclusively for about a month with Franco's kernel and its been very stable and battery is really good as well. I used gummy when I first got my nexus and it was a very good from and it probably only got better, but if you're looming for customization and themes, aokp is doing it big in those departments.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I've tried both with franco's kernel 14.4... Gummy seems more stable (compared to aokp nightlies) and seems to be smoother all around (transitions & opening stuff up). AOKP has some really nice mods & is very customizable. It's a tough choice, but i keep going back to gummy, as they slowly integrate new mods. At least they make sure they are stable & if they aren't, they are quick to release a patched build. I also haven't had to wipe data for nearly a month on gummy with each new release. I'm not sure if it's the same way for aokp or not.
> 
> Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


+1

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Gummy just.. works. Fast, stable, and customization is on the rise.
But I'm glad they're taking their time and doing things right, rather than just doing them.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I enjoy both rooms but have stuck with AOKP last few flashes as it has more built in customization options


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry to get off topic here but I'm running apex 1.0.1, I have a question for the aokp and gummy guys, whats your free ram at? I'm at 308 MB used and 386 MB Free, what are you guys at just for curiosity's sake. I know its gonna be different depending on whats running and blah blah but I was just wondering.....


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm loving AOKP build 21. So damn smooth. I am running Franco's 14.4 kernel, with hot plug enabled along with interactive, custom colors, and undervolted my processor which is running at 700 min and 1.35 max. Battery life is awesome. 5% drain every hour and a half or so on standby, with 2 and a half hours of screen time give or take 20 minutes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

Just use boot manager and try them both 

Personally I am on AOKP B21 with Morfic's Trinity Inferno512 Kernel


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

They are both awesome ROM's and the only two that I'll ever use.. what basically has been happening with me is that I'd stay on Gummy for a while and then AOKP would come out with a new feature that I wanted and I would flash over to that.

Gummy has definitely been more stable for me. I have a lot of funky things happen with SystemUI when I run AOKP and with the latest release of Gummy 0.7 the customizations that it was lacking are now there,.


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

BFirebird101 said:


> I'm loving AOKP build 21. So damn smooth. I am running Franco's 14.4 kernel, with hot plug enabled along with interactive, custom colors, and undervolted my processor which is running at 700 min and 1.35 max. Battery life is awesome. 5% drain every hour and a half or so on standby, with 2 and a half hours of screen time give or take 20 minutes
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


And this is why I don't like AOKP using CND with nothing other than stock kernel and settings I dropped 15% over 9 hours or so in standby. I love AOKP but it eats battery.


----------



## NexiiNymph (Jul 16, 2011)

I've only tried AOKP, and I have no intentions of leaving! Never had any issues whatsoever... and the options for customization are endless! Running GLaDOS 1.6 (G100 I105) and it just FLIES! Standby battery drain literally flatlines. AOKP FTW!


----------



## ortizchief (Sep 23, 2011)

gummynex all the way


----------

